# Barking At Other Dogs



## pauleady

Bailey gets extremely excited when he sees another dog whilst we're out walking. As he's still relatively young he thinks that every dog wants to play with him. 

The problem is that he will bark at every dog he sees as well as lunging for them (in a playful way). I don't know how to stop this barking and it is extremely embarassing as it looks like I have absolutely no control over him (which at that moment I don't) but he is as good as gold once they have gone!

I have tried the noisy spray cans, but they only stop him for a few seconds.

Does anybody else have this problem or know what I can do?


----------



## colpa110

Is he on or off lead ( or both) when this happens?? I have a similar problem, my trainer suggests keeping them on the lead and keeping their attention on you when walking past other dogs until they get used to it. This may mean dangling a food treat or favourite toy in front of his nose etc..
My trainer believes that if you can truly get you dog to focus on you then all
other dog related problems ( ie recall, lead pulling, barking at dogs etc.. will be solved). She is an ex crufts obedience champion and it's amazing to see how her dogs wait for her every command.


----------



## karen pearce

willow is bad,she gets excited the minute we are out the gate,so barks,i turn around and take a few steps,then start again. she also lunges,and barks at other dogs.when off lead she dosnt take any notice of them,as shes to busy with her ball. i find when she barks at another dog if i turn her to me and treat her it stops her a bit. its all patience and perseverance,and may take a bit of time.


----------



## Maggie's Cinta

I totally understand what you are going through, Paul. Cinta is 13 months old and he does the same - barking (sometimes high pitch whining) and pulling when he sees another dog on our walk. Yes, at the very moment, it is very embarrassing and does look like we have an out of control dog! I am doing to "focus on me" thing but it's not working very well because Cinta is a very persistent little fellow. So I am going to have to be patient and consistent, hopefully he will grow out of it someday.


----------



## Marzi

Kiki has just started doing this - it is definitely excitement rather than aggression, but even so.... 
The advice from Colin is spot on... also your dog will stop barking if you can stop them eyeballing the other dog.... bit of liver cake on your dog's nose and before you let them eat it, bring the treat in to you ... bending down a bit say 'oh, watch me watch me watch me' (squeaky voice is good, although sounds a bit daft...) move the treat towards your one nose and back and repeat and let your dog have it...
Have another treat immediately handy and repeat as above, maybe asking your dog for a sit if they haven't already sat anticipating more yummyness!
Initially the amount that you can move the treat towards your own nose will be small, but build it up. If it is not immediately obvious the reason for moving the treat towards your nose is to encourage your dog to look up at your eyes - ie they are watching you, intently, not the other dog...
If you don't have a treat and your dog starts barking, immediately spin round and walk briskly in the other direction, not stopping to allow your dog to look round at the other dog and continue barking, as soon as your dog stops barking praise him and turn again to the direction you were walking, but repeat if he insists on barking again.... when you turn and he turns with you, then he cannot eyeball the other dog and he will stop barking...

It helps if you spot the other dog first and can start keying your dog to watch you before it gets too close, that way you avoid the barking starting in hte first place or can be very quick to interrupt it..
Once the habit is established it is much more difficult to stop!!!


----------



## Lolasmummy

I have the same problem. So glad you put this thread on...I shall have a go!


----------



## TraceyT33

I have the same with Millie.... she makes all types of noises when she sees another dog getting close... she just wants to play and if I let her off (which I have done a few times) she continues barking at the dog she is chasing/playing with for ages.... its funny but embarassing too. She even barks/yelps if a dog (mainly one bigger than herself) comes close. I have just finished training but I think I need to find another trainer and continue with it..... great thread so thank you. xxx (I was thinking it was only Millie) x


----------



## DB1

Dudley used to do this all the time in the street but less so now - he always goes bonkers when he see's a dog when he is in the car though, I've recently got a book about barking - one thing it does say which I think is our case - is that when they play with other dogs each time they see them they will of course get very excited, I used to let Dudley say hello to all the other dogs as it was cute, but he has improved since I sometimes now say walk on and walk straight passed, unless the owner obviously wants to stop. The book did suggest finding someone else with a dog to walk with occasionally so your dog gets used to being near them without playing - I guess its not a surprise that Dudley gets over excited when we often go to the park in the car, then he has a mad play with other dogs there. We haven't been to training classes for a while, going back to those will help as well I'm sure.


----------



## mollymouse

my 2 year old cockapoo is very lucky that she goes to work with my husband who is a greenkeeper she spends lots of time running around on the golf course. She has always been very friendly but lately she has started barking at other dogs and can sometimes be aggressive. It is odd because some dogs she takes no notice of and it is no particular breed. Any advice on how to deal with this?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

When you say sometimes can be aggressive what does she do? 

You really need to try and pinpoint what dogs she is barking at or aggressive with and distract her with lots of rewards for paying attention to you rather than barking at them. It could be something has scared her and she feels she needs to get in first but if she is being aggressive towards other dogs she needs to be on a lead before either she is hurt or another dog is hurt.


----------



## minkymoo

*Unpredictable behaviour*

I've just found this thread and wanted to add some issues that I've been having with my usually adorable cockapoo Boo. 

Boo is extremely lovable and affectionate at home, if sometimes a little naughty, she still regularly does the doodle dash and also plays quite boisterously with my other cockapoo Yogi (4 year old male) who can be quite dominant. In the last year she's started behaving unpredictably when out for walks - when on the lead she barks and growls at other dogs and tries to chase them. When off the lead she either hides from dogs in the bushes and only comes out when they've gone, or she chases them and nips their ankles - she does this to our other dog too but I think this is part of her saying she wants to chase and play. In addition to nipping the ankles of some dogs she's also nipped 2 different gardeners, it is only a little nip and really only gets their trousers, however the intent is definitely there! I've taken her out with a trainer who says that she seems quite nervous (tail down, constantly watching me etc) and that I need to distract her with treats around other dogs so that she realises that everything is ok and to build her confidence. I've had some success however progress is slow.

I'd like to know if anyone else has experienced any of these issues and whether anyone's had success in training their dog successfully - I really don't want to put a muzzle on her! I'd thought about finding her an agility class but am not sure whether this would be good or not?

Thanks - any advice is appreciated


----------



## 2ndhandgal

What your trainer has suggested is what I would say too from all you have said - she sounds like she needs her confidence building and not being out into situations she struggles with.

Agility could help her build her confidence if you can either have 1-1 lessons or work in a very small group she is comfortable in but not in a large busy class with too many dogs and people to worry her


----------



## Cat 53

My Max can be like this with other dogs too. I stumbled on his 'treat' by accident. He doesn't do it if he has a ball in his mouth ( like a dummy) or in my hand ready to throw. He is focused on me and the ball 100% .


----------



## fairlie

Cat 53 said:


> My Max can be like this with other dogs too. I stumbled on his 'treat' by accident. He doesn't do it if he has a ball in his mouth ( like a dummy) or in my hand ready to throw. He is focused on me and the ball 100% .


This is my "secret weapon" with Rufus too. Dogs can over learn so quickly. One belligerent lunge at a dog who frightens them works to back it off and the next time they'll double down. Before you know it they are downright nasty.


----------



## Lindor

Oh yes I'm very familiar with the ear piecing scream too. Sounds like someone's killing her. Once she has calmed down I'll allow her to meet the dog and then she never screams at that particular dog anymore. If I have treats I can redirect her behavior before it even starts. Must be a 'poo' thing.


----------



## Disneyboo2

I'm glad I've seen this thread. Whisky is just over 5 months now and still very nervous around other dogs when we go out for walks. She barks and growls and if a dog gets too close she can be a bit snappy. Her trainer suggested distracting her with treats and walking away from the other dog before she got a chance to get worked up. She also said that sometimes we might need to be a bit rude to people who insist that the dogs will be fine and don't call their dogs back. 
I think it all started when she went for her first walk and got knocked over by another puppy who then wouldn't leave her alone! Whisky seemed to be getting better until we were out a few weeks ago and a similar looking dog came running towards her out of nowhere! 

I tried the treat thing today and she seemed a lot better, fingers crossed!


----------



## Marzi

I think that it is really vital to ensure that your pups get plenty of opportunities to mix with other dogs - nice dogs of a similar size, ideally - when they are very young. At just over 5 months your pup is in the eyes of other dogs almost adult.... her hormones are beginning to vamp up and just like in human teenagers, their perception of the world is changing. Also other dogs will suddenly become much less tolerant of 'puppy antics' and more likely to put an unruly young dog down firmly.
I would try and enlist friends with dogs to walk with you and if you do not already take Whisky to dog training classes I would investigate this option - particularly over the summer months when it is possible that you may find a local club that runs classes out side. It seems to me that Whisky may find a hall full of strange dogs very scary.

You are right to try and keep Whisky focused on you and treats will help with that!

Playing devil's advocate i will also state that dogs do interact like dogs and most times they sort themselves out quite quickly if allowed to do so - a lot of posturing and then a quick shake and either a play or a walk away.


----------



## minkymoo

Thanks everyone for you feedback - it makes me feel better to hear your similar stories. I think I'll continue with the treats but may have to upgrade to something really smelly and tempting as she's not that bothered by the little biscuits I take out. I'm also going to investigate a bit of extra training with a trainer and possibly agility as she certainly flies around like a nutter!


----------

